# 2072 MVJT SeaARk motor



## SaltyGhost (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a 20' SeaArk tunnel jet about 2 months ago and even though it was supposed to be done last week they haven't even started to build it yet. They said the boat will be done a week from today but, OOPS, they forgot to order the motor! I wanted a 115/80 Yamaha Jet, which must be popular because the quickest that Yamaha can supply one is 4 weeks from now. They said they have 150/105's available now however. I could just upgrade the motor but the boat itself is only rated for a 90hp jet. I would be 15hp over the raiting if I got the 150/105. Is it a stupid move to go over the HP rating or would I be OK? Anybody ever gone over?


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got a 90/65 on my 16 footer. IMO, Never owned anything with a motor to big. Just too small.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 14, 2014)

Go for the 150. That boat can handle it with no problems. They limit it to 90 because they are worried that you will slide it out in a turn.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Aug 14, 2014)

The boat will have flotation pods on it too. Shouldn't that increase it's capabilities?


----------



## openseat (Aug 14, 2014)

I was under the impression that the actual coast guard regs for power ratings only apply to boats under 20ft. My guess is that rating on the 2072 is only for seaark to comply with a manufacturer's association requirement.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Go for the 150/105. =D>


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 14, 2014)

With that size of boat you need the 150/105. I had a 115/80 on mine for about 12 years and it was under powered. It did good with just me but add anyone else and gear and it took too long to plane out. A boat 1860 or bigger needs to start with 150/105 IMO. 

You might want to check with your insurance first to see if they will insure it. Mine freaked out a bit when I put the 250/175 on there until they talked to a dealer that explained that it was a commercial rated boat.

If you don't get the 150 you will regret it, probably not at first, but you will be wanting to upgrade within a couple of months. It will be cheaper to get it now while it is new, they will eat you on trade-in later.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 14, 2014)

With the 150 you will also use less fuel if you stay out of it. You will be able to jump on plane then throttle back to about 2/3 throttle giving you extra hp when you need it in sharp turns. A 115 doesn't give you much room to play with.

Hp wise it doesn't sound like much, but you will feel the difference.


----------



## SaltyGhost (Aug 15, 2014)

You guys make a lot of sense. I'm going to call the dealer up today and tell him to try and get the 150/105 put on there. Hopefully SeaArk will do it. The boat is rated for 13 people or 1750# which is nuts! I won't have that much weight in there, but I may get half that, so the extra HP will help.

I should look into the Coast Guard rules on the length too. There is probably a reason SeaArk made the boat 20'-1" long.


----------



## Chewie (Aug 15, 2014)

SaltyGhost, I have a 2072 Alumacraft and pretty sure the Seaark is a touch heavier. I looked at both just received a better deal through Alumacraft. You'll be glad that you got the 150/105! It's always nice to have extra HP when you need it and someday you will. Especially with those pods you'll be real happy.


----------



## Vol423 (Aug 18, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I keep seeing folks talk about installing pods on their boat. The pods are there for extra flotation because the boat has too much weight in the rear to balance correctly. What they do is to permit the stern of the boat to sit higher in the water when not under power.The pods do very little, if anything, for performance while under power. In fact, most pods will slow a boat down from friction with the water. I have experienced a 1-2 knot reduction in speed after pods were added.


----------

